# My Standie!!



## gus_is-my_baby- (Nov 17, 2007)

omg that is a verryy pretty horse!!!


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

*Thanks!* I try to groom him *alot* before pictures^.^


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

very good looking hosre!!! but are you sure there the same horse in both pic's? noticed that in the first pic he has a sock on his right hind leg and the other ones don't show it


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*...*

Well, I bought him at a rescue and they Said that it was him(racing Pic.). But I'm not sure. They also said the yearling was him but its hard to tell. The ones that says he is now are definately him though.


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

hes really pretty
= ]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww super cute.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

How old is this horse?
The first picture is pretty old. The racing number and bike are very
old versions (race number pending on the track) Also as Kanas said he has a sock in one photo and none in the others. The yearling photo of him looks newer then the picture of him racing as well.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

But when you got the picture, didnt you take any notice.... a horse cant just lose a white sock :? Yes the horse may be the same colour, although i think you have a different horse :roll: Or you stuffed up and gave us the worng pictures  But um, criqueing the one up the top racing, he is nice, but yes as kate said above me, that racing plate is very old... and so is the picture by the looks of it. Im not trying to give you a hard time, i was just stating the obvisious... :roll:


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Also(sorry if it seems like Im beating down on you lol) The yearling doesnt look anything like him head shot. Although grant it they are different angles...etc just it seems off. I would go back to where you got him from and bring the issue up about it. Also does he has tattoos(either on his neck or under his top lip) check that and contact to race office (dont know really where you live so cant help you with a number) or go to your nearest standardbred race track, give them his racing name and they can print out his records at the race office.


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*..*

*SORRY!* No I did not lie and i'm sorry you think that! But those are the pictures they gave my (racing, yearling) The only one I *KNOW* is him is the know picture. O.K...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello.  

Sorry, I dont think anyone was misbelieving what you had said. I think its just the white sock that threw everyone. Hope no one upset you, I'm sure that wasn't their intention.

He's a very handsome fellow. I love the field action shot. Such a shine on his coat too. He's lovely. :wink:


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

i love him he is soooooo shiny and he has great motion. are you riding him...if so what are you doing with him (jumping, dressage, a bit of everything etc.)

they are right about the yearling and racing pics.....his yearling colouring looks different to his motion one and he does have a sock that has disappeared from the others but it isn't your fault if they gave you the wrong information


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*..*

Thanks... srry bout that i didn't mean to make no one feel bad I "over reacted".


> are you riding him...if so what are you doing with him (jumping, dressage, a bit of everything etc.)


Right now basiccaly just dressage but he won't canter so begginner level... and trail rides. He'll do small jumps and good flatwork.[/quote]


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with getting him to canter......he looks so beautiful! post some more pics soon ok?


----------

